# LGDs Teaching a 10-Year Old Dog New Tricks



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2015)

One of our friends was moving out of state, and they were unable to take their 10-year old German Shepherd with them, so we adopted him over the weekend.  His name is Zeus and he's a sweet, old love bug.  He had been around cows and cats at his previous home, but the goats and poultry on our farm are new to him.

When the chicken clucking and squawking over a strange dog started, he thought it would be fun to grab a hen by the tail.  When I told him, "no," he let it go; however, he went after another chicken a short time later.  That time, our LGDs, Clyde and Miller tackled him.  They roughed him up without hurting him, and the team tag scared him into submission.   He hasn't even made eye contact with a chicken or a guinea since.  _*Side note - given that Clyde used to be a chicken chaser himself only 5-6 months ago, I was so proud of him for defending the chickens! _

Today, the goats were enjoying the unusually warm afternoon and I let them out of the goat yard to play.  Zeus didn't understand the 'don't play with the goats' rule.  After trying to run with the goats and getting a firm 'no' from me that he only obeyed for a minute, Miller and Clyde schooled him again. This time all it took was them stepping between Zeus and the goats and growling.  Zeus backed right down.  The pack mentality is amazing sometimes.  Zeus seems to be getting the hang of things and he certainly dispels the myth of 'you can't teach an old dog new tricks.'  I don't ever expect him to be an LGD, but Miller and Clyde seem to be training him to keep in line around the livestock.

Here's a picture of him.  Even though he's a German Shepherd, he has somewhat floppy ears.




 

Zeus is good with the cats, but Mr. Darcy is still wary of a new dog.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2015)

Good Luck with your new addition!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

So awesome for you to take the dog. 
I know sometimes circumstances are beyond our control but it is so hard to see a loyal family pet given up in their last years.
Huge hug for you taking him on and good dogs!


----------

